# How disgusting



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Please can you advise, we wormed our 11 week old puppy over the last few days (putting doses in her food over 3 days as instructed by the vet) and this morning she did a poop and it had a white worm in it which was thin and about 3 inches long, it almost liiked like a bit of spaghetti and it was dead.....I think.

Is this normal after worming your puppy? Do we need to take her to the vets? I am wondering if it just means the worming medication has done its job??


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

As far as I know, this is normal - It's important to keep up the treatment as instructed by the vet though, as you have to catch the whole life cycle of the horrible things.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

But absolutely normal 
I've seen puppy poop that looked like spaghetti bolognese after worming, so if there was only one - you got off quite lightly! Make sure you pick up poops and as Datun says continue the treatment that the vet has advised.
In truth much better out than in!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for your replies! Spot the inexpereinced puppy owner! I have never seen anything like it before. I suppose yes its much better out than in, I just didnt realise Bonnie had any worms. She finished her treatment yesterday and the 'event' happened this morning so hopefully things have run their course and she is now worm free..will need to keep an eye out and monitor for a while incase we need more treatment from the vet.

I wonder how people keep their houses clean and hygenic with having a puppy? We are getting through bottles and bottles of disinfectant mopping every day and disinfecting after any accidents but I still cant help feeling I am not cleaning enough ..


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Clean and hygenic?  Such a distant memory I can't even begin to remember it.  Better for everybody if you don't get too obsessed about cleaning.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

One of the most liberating things about owning dogs is that it helps you to learn what is really important in life eg long walks and cuddles  cleanliness is a long, long way down the list!!!
Enjoy your pup


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Pipp said:


> Please can you advise, we wormed our 11 week old puppy over the last few days (putting doses in her food over 3 days as instructed by the vet) and this morning she did a poop and it had a white worm in it which was thin and about 3 inches long, it almost liiked like a bit of spaghetti and it was dead.....I think.
> 
> Is this normal after worming your puppy? Do we need to take her to the vets? I am wondering if it just means the worming medication has done its job??


Yup, that does sound disgusting. Did you know Bonnie had worms?


----------

